# Malfunctioning Audio Helmets



## troxy87 (Sep 6, 2011)

My buddy just bought these mobile speakers that clip on to wherever you want. Its pretty sweet bc its wireless so he doesn't have to mess with chords and its super loud. I am about to purchase one . they are called boombotix.com def something to check out


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

troxy87 said:


> My buddy just bought these mobile speakers that clip on to wherever you want. Its pretty sweet bc its wireless so he doesn't have to mess with chords and its super loud. I am about to purchase one . they are called boombotix.com def something to check out


Nice, so you can annoy the entire lift line with your shit music!


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, sounds like a terrible idea. Good way to get annoy the entire mountain.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Fuck audio helmets, i've hit one and almost ran into half a dozen more of those retards because they can't hear me yell "on your left" and cut right infront of me at the last second.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> Nice, so you can annoy the entire lift line with your shit music!


These speakers sound like money. Now I can rickroll 12 year old kids as they try to take their hits in the park.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> These speakers sound like money. Now I can rickroll 12 year old kids as they try to take their hits in the park.


You sound like one of those idiots. if i see you on the mountain im going to punch you in the mouth.


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> You sound like one of those idiots. if i see you on the mountain im going to punch you in the mouth.


Oh SHIT!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> You sound like one of those idiots. if i see you on the mountain im going to punch you in the mouth.


I accept your offer as long as you also shit on my tits.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I accept your offer as long as you also shit on my tits.


I thought that was a given.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

theres a pretty righteous old dude who ski's copper like 3 days a week with a 1980's style boombox. homie kills it, rick rolls e'rrbody and you dont say shit cuz that gangsta is dope.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> I thought that was a given.


I figured it'd also be a given that trying to make your base slower instead of learning how to ride would be a bad idea, but that wasn't the case either, Rizzo.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Kwanzaa said:


> Fuck audio helmets, i've hit one and almost ran into half a dozen more of those retards because they can't hear me yell "on your left" and cut right infront of me at the last second.


If you run into people it's your fault, if they run into you it's their fault. I never give people the opportunity to run into me, and I sure as hell never need to yell at people to not run them over.

Get it Riiiight


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

I think people overstate the danger of riding while listening to music, i've always rocked noise cancellation buds while im doing down anything if i'm alone. If you're aware of your surroundings and use some common sense about what outlets people are shooting out of, you're not in too much danger.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> If you run into people it's your fault, if they run into you it's their fault. I never give people the opportunity to run into me, and I sure as hell never need to yell at people to not run them over.
> 
> Get it Riiiight


Yes because i'm responsible for other peoples actions when they decide to not pay attenchion when merging trails and run right into you. even after calling for them not to go in that direction.

And you get it right, you call out to people so they are aware of you comming behind them so they dont cut you off. Fucking moron.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry, maybe I should install some blinkers on my ass next time I want to turn. If you're good at snowboarding you will always anticipate people being morons and running right into you - meaning you change your course to accommodate getting away from them the moment you actually see them.

When you see a shitty or crazy driver, you don't just keep driving next to them and then get mad when they slam on their breaks or rear-end you, you change lanes and get the F away.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> I'm sorry, maybe I should install some blinkers on my ass next time I want to turn. If you're good at snowboarding you will always anticipate people being morons and running right into you - meaning you change your course to accommodate getting away from them the moment you actually see them.
> 
> When you see a shitty or crazy driver, you don't just keep driving next to them and then get mad when they slam on their breaks or rear-end you, you change lanes and get the F away.


I never said anything about getting mad. when i use the word yell it just means holler at them so they are aware of you. And for my situation i was riding along a narrow path fast, that had a long flat spot at the end. when someone dropped into the trail from a merge i "yelled" at them "comming on your left", i was 3 seconds behind them and they moved their head left as to check behind them so i assume they heard me, than just as im comming beside him he cut hard into me. 

Than this dumb kid starts fumbling with his ipod while im chewing him out. Since then i've obviously learned not to trust anyone, its almost happend another half dozen times.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I figured it'd also be a given that trying to make your base slower instead of learning how to ride would be a bad idea, but that wasn't the case either, Rizzo.


this is the best post evarrrrr!!! haha agreed 100x


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I figured it'd also be a given that trying to make your base slower instead of learning how to ride would be a bad idea, but that wasn't the case either, Rizzo.


I know right, almost as bad of an idea as asking a stranger to shit on your chest, but its ok i always bring the cleaveland steamer.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> I know right, almost as bad of an idea as asking a stranger to shit on your chest, but its ok i always bring the cleaveland steamer.


The sad thing is that everyone knows what I was saying, both about rick rolling kids with a mobile stereo and the jab about shit, was in jest and it made you look stupid for overreacting like a roids injected monkey, Rizzo.

However, you were seriously asking about slowing your base and likewise, it made you look stupid. Really, the only shit you need to be concerned about is the one someone took in your cranial cavity after they removed your brain.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Kwanzaa said:


> I never said anything about getting mad. when i use the word yell it just means holler at them so they are aware of you. And for my situation i was riding along a narrow path fast, that had a long flat spot at the end. when someone dropped into the trail from a merge i "yelled" at them "comming on your left", i was 3 seconds behind them and they moved their head left as to check behind them so i assume they heard me, than just as im comming beside him he cut hard into me.


even if this is exactly how it went down, the person downhill of you always has the right of way. if you cant avoid hitting someone who you can see and was anticipating then you need to up your skills. i see idiots like that the all the time and the only time ive ever hit any of them is when im in the middle of the air spinning and there they are in the middle of the landing.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Love my smith helmet with built in headphones, I don't blast it so loud that I can't hear people around me. I'ts nice not to have to take my helmet off for phone calls and jamming while sitting in the lift line or riding the lift up. I ride alone allot so having tunes is a huge advantage, if the mountain is so crowded you have to duck and dodge people all day I'd rather be doing something else anyways.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> even if this is exactly how it went down, the person downhill of you always has the right of way. if you cant avoid hitting someone who you can see and was anticipating then you need to up your skills. i see idiots like that the all the time and the only time ive ever hit any of them is when im in the middle of the air spinning and there they are in the middle of the landing.



^^This. Merge points can be crowded, but that's still really no excuse for running into someone downhill of you (music or not). Sounds like you (Kwanzaa) need work on your fundamentals or maybe only ride wider trails :dunno:.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

oh yeah and I just use cheap ear buds until they fall apart then buy another pair. The last set lasted two season and only cost $10. I've never had a problem running into people. Bluetooth speakers for my helmet (Salomon Patrol Air) would be nice, but I'd rather put that money towards something else like gear, pass, gas, food, wax, etc...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad people agree that the person in front always has the right-of-way. We all get those jerkoffs who cut in front of you then hit the breaks, but it's your responsibility to stay in control and avoid hazards, and people are probably the biggest hazard. Always have to take morons into account.


----------

